# Forum About Russia Society  russian food?

## cooltothetouch

What is common food in russia?

----------


## ST

pelmeni! (aka ravioli)

----------


## kwatts59

borsch (aka beet soup)

----------


## Pioner

лапша, хлеб, щи, хлеб, борщ, хлеб, вареники, хлеб, блины... я не забыл про хлеб написать?

----------


## JJ

пироги и пирожки

----------


## Lev&amp;Kot

> What is common food in russia?

 Maybe vodka? :mgreen:

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by cooltothetouch  What is common food in russia?   Maybe vodka? :mgreen:

 that for sure. But it is going as a spice (sometimes without food, spice only).

----------


## Lev&amp;Kot

> that for sure. But it is going as a spice (sometimes without food, spice only).

 " - А что Вы будете кушать?
 - Вот её, родную, и буду кушать!"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Solyanka, Stroganoff, gribniy sup, blini!!! BLINI!!! Can't believe nobody mentioned Blini!!

----------


## ST

well, “borsch” you must cook by yourself, while “pelmeni” you can buy frozen in every supermarket and just boil it for 5 minutes. So if you are single guy this is your clear choice  :: 
BTW imho BEER is much more common spice now...with dehydrated squid or bread... :P

----------


## Pioner

> well, “borsch” you must cook by yourself, while “pelmeni” you can buy frozen in every supermarket and just boil it for 5 minutes. So if you are single guy this is your clear choice 
> BTW imho BEER is much more common spice now...with dehydrated squid or bread... :P

 right, пойду тараньку с бутылочкой раздавлю.

----------


## Pioner

> Solyanka, Stroganoff, gribniy sup, blini!!! BLINI!!! Can't believe nobody mentioned Blini!!

 I did. Check between хлеб and хлеб.

----------


## pisces

Yet another meaningless question. Russia is a large and diverse country and everyone has his own food preferences (not to mention that there are many ethnic groups in Russia each with its own food traditions).
In soviet days, diversity of food was limited by products which were available in stores (there was quite a limited set). Nowadays you can go to a nearby megastore and buy virtually anything you like.
From the list above I only eat pelmeni (which are sold frozen) because it takes as much as 5 minutes to cook them.
The tendency is that people begin to value their time and use more convenience foods.

----------


## net surfer

_Если будешь есть пельмени, будешь вечно жить как Ленин!_

----------


## DagothWarez

> _Если будешь есть пельмени, будешь вечно жить как Ленин!_

 Если будешь трескать водку не пролезет попа в лодку.  ::

----------


## petite fleur

so where are the recipes of those nice meals?

----------


## ST

in the _google_  ::

----------


## petite fleur

why not from first hand?

----------


## net surfer

For example here: http://www.telegraf.ru/hobby/kuche/kuch_ind.htm http://www.russianfoods.ru/recipes
and the most well known http://www.cooking.ru

----------


## net surfer

> why not from first hand?

 LOL, I think you won't find the one whose hand was first :)

----------


## Dobry

I'm trying to remember the name...what's the dried fish you can buy at a kiosk, and eat as a snack? 
Tasty!  Especially when spiced with vodka!

----------


## net surfer

Dried fish with vodka? Sounds weird.
Dried fish with beer looks way better.

----------


## petite fleur

> I think you won't find the one whose hand was first

   ::   
i thought more from somebody that actually tried to cook it, or mother's recipe or something

----------


## Dobry

> Dried fish with vodka? Sounds weird.
> Dried fish with beer looks way better.

 As long as you buy the beer, sure!  ::

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by net surfer  Dried fish with vodka? Sounds weird.
> Dried fish with beer looks way better.   As long as you buy the beer, sure!

 Водка без пива - деньги на ветер!

----------


## Elena S.

I could offer you some good special recipes.
My favourite are fried chickens with mushrooms under mayonnaise, for example.

----------


## petite fleur

yes i would like to  :: 
traditional recipes?

----------


## Elena S.

I can send you some to your e-mail since they're quite long to be placed here. What would you prefer?

----------


## Remyisme

I think макароны and рыба is also a very Russian food, also smashed potatos...  Гречневая каша.

----------


## ST

btw what is most common American food?  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> btw what is most common American food?

 probably burgers; humburger, cheeseburger...right?

----------


## Biancca

> Originally Posted by ST  btw what is most common American food?    probably burgers; humburger, cheeseburger...right?

 No pizza.  I would call it american since its nothing like real Italian pizza.

----------


## ST

did you make it at home, or buying in shop?

----------


## scotcher

> did you make it at home, or buying in shop?

 Don't be silly, both of those would require effort, you call and have it delivered!

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by ST  did you make it at home, or buying in shop?   Don't be silly, both of those would require effort, you call and have it delivered!

 Yep, Scotcher. 
And, Kraft Macaroni and Cheese...a main food for university students. 
And _Peanut Butter_!!!   Of course!

----------


## Pioner

I can't stand peanut butter. 
I love cheeseburgers although, make them myself sometimes. But it is not a healthy food.

----------


## Dobry

> I can't stand peanut butter. 
> I love cheeseburgers although, make them myself sometimes. But it is not a healthy food.

 OK Pioner, now imagine smearing peanut butter on your cheeseburger!
Wow!  It is tasty!  (missing America).   In Missouri we called them "gator burgers"  ::

----------


## DDT

> . 
> I love cheeseburgers although, make them myself sometimes. But it is not a healthy food.

 There is nothing particularly unhealthy about cheese or hamburger. The bread of a hamburger bun is probably the most unhealthy part but cheese and hamburger meat eaten in moderation can be healthy.

----------


## Dobry

> There is nothing particularly unhealthy about cheese or hamburger. The bread of a hamburger bun is probably the most unhealthy part but cheese and hamburger meat eaten in moderation can be healthy.

 Agreed.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  . 
> I love cheeseburgers although, make them myself sometimes. But it is not a healthy food.   There is nothing particularly unhealthy about cheese or hamburger. The bread of a hamburger bun is probably the most unhealthy part but cheese and hamburger meat eaten in moderation can be healthy.

 amount, that is the problem. And I take whole weat buns, which are healthy. 
And without bacon it is a not as testy.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  I can't stand peanut butter. 
> I love cheeseburgers although, make them myself sometimes. But it is not a healthy food.   OK Pioner, now imagine smearing peanut butter on your cheeseburger!
> Wow!  It is tasty!  (missing America).   In Missouri we called them "gator burgers"

 no, thanks. You guys got peanut butter from your childhood, so you got some acceptance of it. We do not. Also, I noticed that all amicans I met could not stand solted dried fish we take with beer.  ::

----------


## ST

hehe,  Peanut Butter...I have seen a movie..."Meet Joe Black", a guy in this movie likes peanut butter, but i cant find it in my home town  :: 
We have here a chokolate butter, but i gues this is something diffirent...

----------


## scotcher

I don't know, there are hamburgers and there are hamburgers. 
The ones you make yourself or buy in your local family butcher's shop may not be unhealthy, but as for the mass-produced crap you can buy in the supermarkets or at MacWhevers, I wouldn't feed them to my dog. 
And I am sorry, but there is no such thing as cheese in America. There are plenty of cheese-style plastic snack products, but no actual real cheese.

----------


## CTPEKO3A

> And I am sorry, but there is no such thing as cheese in America. There are plenty of cheese-style plastic snack products, but no actual real cheese.

 Hehe, you just have to know where to look for it  :: 
And be willing to spend a bit more..
But, I guess it's perfectly Ok to pay more for good stuff.

----------


## Pioner

> hehe,  Peanut Butter...I have seen a movie..."Meet Joe Black", a guy in this movie likes peanut butter, but i cant find it in my home town 
> We have here a chokolate butter, but i gues this is something diffirent...

 It is very different. Chocholate butter is testy, peanut butter, first of all it looks like baby poop and it i think it tastes similar, although I never tried baby's poop, but I am pretty sure that's the test.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> It is very different. Chocholate butter is testy, peanut butter, first of all it looks like baby poop and it i think it tastes similar, although I never tried baby's poop, but I am pretty sure that's the test.

 **begins making a peanut butter and banana sandwich, for Pioner** 
You will thank me for this.    ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  It is very different. Chocholate butter is testy, peanut butter, first of all it looks like baby poop and it i think it tastes similar, although I never tried baby's poop, but I am pretty sure that's the test.     **begins making a peanut butter and banana sandwich, for Pioner** 
> You will thank me for this.

 no way.   ::

----------


## Moongazer

> Hehe, you just have to know where to look for it

 Fresh cheese curds are delicious, and addicting . . . but yeah, you have to seek them out in the right locations.  The closer to dairy farms, the better.  They're only great when absolutely fresh  - right out of the vat and no older than two days.  This makes it difficult for transporting them too far, because they lose they're zing.  
Isn't smoked fish - _копченая рыба_, popular in Russia?

----------


## Pioner

> Isn't smoked fish - _копченая рыба_, popular in Russia?

 there is smoked fish, very popular in Russia (I do not like it with vodka) and there is dried salted fish as well, which is a different product (my favorite with beer).

----------


## Biancca

> We have here a chokolate butter, but i gues this is something diffirent...

 Is that like nutella?  We have that.

----------


## cooltothetouch

Now I'm hungy I think I'll eat some subway the healthy choice.

----------


## net surfer

> And I am sorry, but there is no such thing as cheese in America. There are plenty of cheese-style plastic snack products, but no actual real cheese.

 I remembered "French Kiss" movie when an American girl (Canadian actually) came to France:
- Did you know there are 452 official kinds of cheese in this country, isn't that amazing? To find 452 ways to classify what is essentially a bacterial process? Don't you think that's amazing?

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by scotcher  And I am sorry, but there is no such thing as cheese in America. There are plenty of cheese-style plastic snack products, but no actual real cheese.   I remembered "French Kiss" movie when an American girl (Canadian actually) came to France:
> - Did you know there are 452 official kinds of cheese in this country, isn't that amazing? To find 452 ways to classify what is essentially a bacterial process? Don't you think that's amazing?

 well, a little bit offtopic, but I worked in marketing company in Uzbekistan, and we had on that, not very big market about 500 brands of shampoo.  
I am not a fan of cheese, unless something, like for example, garlic added, it all the same to me.  ::

----------


## Moryachka

> no, thanks. You guys got peanut butter from your childhood, so you got some acceptance of it. We do not. Also, I noticed that all amicans I met could not stand solted dried fish we take with beer.

 I don't know if they're the same, but I tried grilled kippers (grilled salted dried herring) once on a trip to Scotland and they were actually pretty good.  Now, I wouldn't eat them for dinner every day   ::  , but I'd eat them again for sure.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  no, thanks. You guys got peanut butter from your childhood, so you got some acceptance of it. We do not. Also, I noticed that all amicans I met could not stand solted dried fish we take with beer.    I don't know if they're the same, but I tried grilled kippers (grilled salted dried herring) once on a trip to Scotland and they were actually pretty good.  Now, I wouldn't eat them for dinner every day   , but I'd eat them again for sure.

 My american friends always complained that they are to "fishy". And they have no problems to eat sushi.  ::

----------


## petite fleur

so russian food is more like fish, 
hm, i had feeling that is somewhat similar to czech food   ::   
yes i would like recipes, one at a time, for traditional ones

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I am not a fan of cheese, unless something, like for example, garlic added, it all the same to me.

 Poor creature, you obviously never had cheese fondue!!!!

----------


## petite fleur

why's everybody picking on him? 
i know some people that do not like any cheese, especialy special ones

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Umm.. I am not picking on him, I just want him to try cheese fondue! Have you tried cheese fondue?   ::

----------


## DDT

> And I am sorry, but there is no such thing as cheese in America. There are plenty of cheese-style plastic snack products, but no actual real cheese.

 Here, here! Not only that but the problem of no real cheese in America is getting worse. American made Swiss style cheese from  the supermarket  now tastes like Velveta. If you want to get  real cheese in America you will have to buy an imported cheese from the imported section at something like $15 per pound. 
I have given up arguing with restaraunts over the "cheese" they bring me. I just don't order anything with cheese on it now.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I just don't order anything with cheese on it now.

 I second that motion.  
If you want cheese in America, you gotta pay $$. Jarlsberg is my favorite

----------


## petite fleur

yes, cheese is one of my favorite food, in any kind,
so far what i tried of cheese i liked

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  I am not a fan of cheese, unless something, like for example, garlic added, it all the same to me.    Poor creature, you obviously never had cheese fondue!!!!

 I could try, I tried a lot of things in my life.  ::  I do not know, the test of cheese does not make any special to me. If it is on the table, I may it some, if not, who cares? I rarely buy any cheese.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Pioner  I am not a fan of cheese, unless something, like for example, garlic added, it all the same to me.    Poor creature, you obviously never had cheese fondue!!!!   I could try, I tried a lot of things in my life.  I do not know, the test of cheese does not make any special to me. If it is on the table, I may it some, if not, who cares? I rarely buy any cheese.

 First, let's work on your English   ::   
"I could try, I *have* tried a lot of things in my life. I do not know, the *taste* (you make this mistake alot) of cheese *isn't to my liking*. If it is on the table, I may *take* some, if not, who cares? I rarely buy cheese" 
Understand, but I have never met anybody who didn't like cheese fondue! Got to the metling pot: http://sacramento.citysearch.com/profile/40835910/ You won't regret it  ::

----------


## petite fleur

you're picking on him again

----------


## Pioner

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1j3e1232        Originally Posted by Pioner  I am not a fan of cheese, unless something, like for example, garlic added, it all the same to me.    Poor creature, you obviously never had cheese fondue!!!!   I could try, I tried a lot of things in my life.  I do not know, the test of cheese does not make any special to me. If it is on the table, I may it some, if not, who cares? I rarely buy any cheese.

 First, let's work on your English   ::   
"I could try, I *have* tried a lot of things in my life. I do not know, the *taste* (you make this mistake alot) of cheese *isn't to my liking*. If it is on the table, I may *take* some, if not, who cares? I rarely buy cheese" 
Understand, but I have never met anybody who didn't like cheese fondue! Got to the metling pot: http://sacramento.citysearch.com/profile/40835910/ You won't regret it  :: [/quote:1j3e1232] 
thanks for correcting English, it really helps.  ::  
Test <> taste is especially helpful.  ::  
I will not go to try that cheese, what if I fall in love with that? Then I would have less money to spend on other things I need. (Like descent videocard).  ::

----------


## ST

I still can`t understand...well, you went to home from everyday work, and just call in pizza delivery service? Every day? And in Sunday too? :-\ 
BTW, who is "Middle-Class" in US? I guess this is lawers, doctors, manager may be. Is programmers or system administrators are "Middle-Class"? And who is "Lower-Class" in suck case?
And such term like "Middle-Class" even exist? I cant find it in my dictation, by I have heard it many times on TV or Cinema...

----------


## chaika

ST-
# A middle range income. What is considered "middle range" can be quite broad, especially since most Americans yearn to be known as "middle class". Though an average yearly income in the United States is about $30,000, incomes all the way from $20,000 up to $75,000 a year are generally considered middle class. Around 1980, when asked what level of personal income would qualify as middle-class, George H. W. Bush replied: $50,000. In fact, only 5 percent of the U.S. population was making that level of income at the time. 
# A net worth- what a person's total material assets are worth, minus their debt. Most economists define "middle class" citizens as those with net worths of between $25,000 (low-middle class) to $250,000. Those with net worths between $250,000 and $500,000 typically are categorized as upper-middle-class. 
More at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_class

----------


## ST

wiki-pedia seems to know everything  :: 
But, I had asked, which proffesions belongs to this class...I guess workers at the plant can`t earn such money...

----------


## DDT

I don't think any professions "belong" in the middle class catagory. It depends how much money they make. I would think that most lawers would belong to upper class though. Unless they suck at their job like mine did.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

БИГ-МАК Ё

----------


## net surfer

> hehe,  Peanut Butter...I have seen a movie..."Meet Joe Black", a guy in this movie likes peanut butter, but i cant find it in my home town :(
> We have here a chokolate butter, but i gues this is something diffirent...

 A few days ago I saw шоколадно-ореховая паста "Мишка косолапый" by Красный Октябрь. Is that what you want?

----------


## ST

нет, шоколадно-ореховую я знаю. а у них в фильмах это "арахисовое масло". На вид оно жидкое и прозрачное (желтоватое)  ::

----------


## net surfer

> нет, шоколадно-ореховую я знаю. а у них в фильмах это "арахисовое масло". На вид оно жидкое и прозрачное (желтоватое) :)

 Так это peanut *oil*, а не butter :) Буду в супермаркете посмотрю ради интереса.

----------


## Friendy

Нет именно peanut butter и оно не жидкое, а твердое и отличается от шоколадно-ореховой пасты (гораздо вкуснее). В детстве мне доводилось его попробовать. Не знаю, к сожалению, можно ли достать его в России, но эта тема явно вынуждает меня начать поиски.  ::

----------


## net surfer

*Friendy*, это тебе надо butter, а он хочет oil :)

----------


## Friendy

> *Friendy*, это тебе надо butter, а он хочет oil

 lol, понятно, я в смысле, что butter это  не oil и не ореховая паста  ::

----------

